# Changes coming thru VA education benefits



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Education Benefits
changes coming to Survivorsâ€™ and Dependentsâ€™ Educational Assistance program....effective 1 AUG 2018

https://www.blogs.va.gov/VAntage/50119/50119/


----------

